# FAUX Mortise and Tenon



## bldrstan (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw a post on here about Faux Mortise and Tenon joints using 2×6 lumber by a guy named Les Casteel. He said email for details. Since I am new I cannot send a message yet (5 posts required). Does anyone out there know how he does it or have pictures of it.

Stan


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I think a joint is either mortise and tenon, or it is not. Same would apply to 'faux dovetail joint'. IMHO.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure faux M&T joints exist, redsled, since that's what's on my coffee table that purchased from a furniture store. The faux part is the fake through-tenon piece.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I would guess we are talking about the through tenons. They may be "faux" in the sense they are just small pieces glued into a shallow mortise. Easy to get a better look, in terms of fit/finish.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Usually it's a fake tusk tenon (no wedge). You can screw the
false part in through the bottom of a stopped mortise before
you put the real tenon in it. I'd guess dowels are common
as well, in which can you could drill a couple of countersunk
holes where they don't interfere with the dowel holes.


----------

